# Ford 3cyl Diesel (Dexta) Injection Pump problems



## IHRedMan (Mar 4, 2018)

I have a Ford 2000 3cyl Diesel with a CAV DPA Injection pump. Tractor fuel tank had bad rust problem and clogged the tank filter and the main fuel filter. Replaced fuel tank and fuel filter and tried to prime system. No fuel to injectors. Took pump off and resealed and cleaned pump. Reinstalled on tractor can get good fuel supply to prime port on pump but, no fuel to injectors. Fuel shut off valve was stuck, but cleaned and now moves freely. Cleaned and blew out pump assembly, still no pressure, but will dribble fuel from injector ports on pump when engine is cranking. Any Ideas, would be appreciated.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If the pump is good, bleed the lines to the injectors, at the injector end, one at a time or the pump just air locks and will not build enough pressure to prime primary pump and the high pressure distributor and delivery pump.

If the pump is bad it will need to be rebuilt. There are You Tube videos on rebuilding that pump if you are comfortable doing the job yourself.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy IHRedMan, welcome to the tractor forum.

One thing that I have encountered before.......when reassembling.....is that you may not have gotten the fuel shutoff lever on the pump back into the slot on the shutoff valve. This leaves the shutoff valve in the closed position. Seems to fit your description of the problem.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

A picture of your tractor would help. Or at least telling us the year of your tractor.
When Ford went to the 3 cylinder Fords in 1965 the British built ones were still called Dextas for a couple more years. Then they dropoed the Dexta name. Because you state you have the CAV pump I suspect you have the new style. If so, I would drop the Dexta term and just call it a 2000.
As to your fuel issues what always works for me if I can' get one to start is tow it with another tractor or pickup. Try that and post back.
If that doesn' work we will have you lift the cover on your pump to insure your metering valve is functioning properly. Sometimes they stick closed and wont open and it wont run.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yup, stuck Mv,
-shut off bar not connected..
-missed the tang on the throttle SHAFT when installing the thr. LEVER.
-Stuck pumping plungers in the rotor..
-spring fell off the thr & gov..
How far did you go w/ your "reseal job"??
Did you take the head out??
How did you get the gov link off?? the piece w/ the 2 studs & small screw in the center.
IF you unscrewed the small nuts on the end of the link, you messed up..
THAT is a very critical adjustment..
Let me know what ya did & maybe I can walk you thru a fix..


----------

